# Disco easy smoked salmon and madbomber horseradish glaze



## crazzycajun (May 3, 2017)

image.jpeg



__ crazzycajun
__ May 3, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ crazzycajun
__ May 3, 2017





Want take a moment to thank disco and madbomber for sharing. The wife said this was some of the best no fuss salmon she has had I agree and the glaze is defiantly a must do. I think it has possibilities for steaks,chicken,etc. sorry no plated pics as the wife went to the store for just a minute (bs) so we ended up eating slightly chilled supper.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2017)

It looks delicious!

We love salmon around here!

Al


----------



## cmayna (May 3, 2017)

Nice work there.  Was that a dry or wet brine?


----------



## crazzycajun (May 3, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Nice work there.  Was that a dry or wet brine?


Neither just sprinkle the seasonings on sit for about 10min while heat up the smoker I used todds tube smoker. Fill about .25 of the way smoked about 1.5 Hr. Look for disco easy smoked salmon im on a tablet and don't know how to post links. Madbomber glaze is about post #30 10 min worth of prep tops.


----------



## disco (May 13, 2017)

Great looking salmon and thanks for the shout out!

Disco


----------



## disco (May 16, 2017)

Great looking salmon and thanks for the shout out!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (May 19, 2017)

CC, Good looking fish !


----------



## ab canuck (May 19, 2017)

Good looking salmon, I have not tried the glaze yet, but it is coming, Still on the list to do......


----------



## smokinmikey (May 19, 2017)

I have noticed that members put the salmon directly on grids, I assume they are sprayed with non stick or wiped with oil so they don't stick. Do Have to worry about drippings on to coals or do I use a water pan to catch drippings ?

Mike


----------



## disco (May 19, 2017)

smokinmikey said:


> I have noticed that members put the salmon directly on grids, I assume they are sprayed with non stick or wiped with oil so they don't stick. Do Have to worry about drippings on to coals or do I use a water pan to catch drippings ?
> 
> Mike


I make mine on a pellet smoker and don't have any problem with drippings. I have also made it on my WSM Mini and didn't have any problems with flare up without a pan to catch the drippings but it wouldn't hurt anything if you want to be cautious.

Disco


----------



## madbomber (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the shout! Glad you enjoyed the glaze. Disco's easy smoked salmon is a hands down winner though, even without a glaze.


----------

